# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πύρωμα κανάρας

## dimitrioy

πριν ενα χρονο μου εδωσαν μια καναρα, αλλα μεχρι τωρα ουτε πυρωσε ουτε τιποτα
τρωει πινει μονο, δεν ξερω αν ειναι γρια, τι μπορω εγω να κανω για να πυρωσει?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τι σε κανει να λες οτι δεν ειναι πυρωμενη?Την εχεις με αρσενικο?

----------


## dimitrioy

την ειχα σε κλουβα με αλλα πουλια, τωρα και 20 μερες την εχω μονη
σε ενα κλουβι με φωλια, και γυρω γυρω εχω και αρσενικη καρδερινα
και καναρο, αλλα αυτη τιποτα, ουτε νημα κραταει, ουτε ειναι ανυσηχη.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ειχες κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασια?

----------


## dimitrioy

οχι δεν εκανα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τοτε ξεκινα το διαβασμα.....χαχαχα.....

Βαζε αβγουλακι κατα κυριο λογο και οπωσδηποτε σουπιοκοκκαλο η πετρουλες ασβεστιου......

Υπαρχουν επισης ''φαρμακα'' στα Pet Shop που ειναι για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.Περιεχουν μεσα μεταξυ αλλων βιταμινη Ε και σεληνιο.....Φυσικα χρειαζονται κι αλλα για μια καλη προετοιμασια αλλα ξεκινα με τα βασικα....Τα ιδια βεβαια θα κανεις και στον αρσενικο

----------


## jk21

*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ**Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών**Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*

----------


## fadom1

πάντως για το "μη πύρωμα" δε νομίζω να φταίει η κακή διατροφή. Η διατροφή θα έφτεγε για ανεπτυχή ζευγαρώματα.. λίγα αβγά, λεπτό εύθραυσο κέλιφος, πολύ μικρά αβγά κ άλλα τέτοια.. αν έχει φτάσει να μην της έρχεται καν διάθεση λόγο διατροφής, τότε γενικά δε νομίζω να αντέξει και πολύ ακόμη το πουλάκι.. Κάτι άλλο παίζει.. είμαστε σήγουροι πως είναι κορίτσι; ποιός σου την έδωσε; σου είπε πόσων ετών είναι; μπορεί να είναι ορμονικό το πράβλημα, αν η ηλικια της είναι οκ..

----------


## jk21

το ορμονικο προβλημα αν δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ,μπορει ανετα να βελτιωθει καλυπτοντας διατροφικες ελλειψεις (που ισως εχουν συμβαλει σε αυτο ) ή και ενισχυοντας τον οργανισμο με συγκεκριμενα συστατικα ακομα και αν δεν υπαρχουν καποιες σοβαρες ελλειψεις .τα ω3 - ω6 λιπαρα οξεα και καποιες ουσιες που υπαρχουν σε καποιους σπορους πχ στο bella di notte  ,τα φυτοσοιστρογονα σε καποιους σπορους (πχ στο λιναροσπορο ,στη σογια μεσω σογιαλευρου ),η βιταμινη ε ,η αργινινη αμινοξυ που σε λιγους σπορους ειναι σε επαρκεια ,ειναι καποιες ουσιες που βοηθουν οχι απαραιτητα στο επιπλεον του φυσικου πυρωμα ,αλλα στο φυσιολογικο οταν οι κλιματολογικες συνθηκες και οι ωρες ημερησιου φωτος ειναι τετοιες που επρεπε να υπαρχει

----------


## fadom1

Όντως Δημήτρη έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λες. Ισχύουν 100%. Μόνο που συνήθως, με κανά φρουτάκι που και που και το μγμα σπόρων που συνήθως πουλάνε για τα καναρίνια, τις βασικές ουσίες νομίζω τις παίρνουν. Γι' αυτό λέω μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο.. Ίσως να μην τους έχει καν σωστή τροφή.. τι να πω.. Απλά δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να μην έρθει σε οίστρο κάποιο πουλί μου κ γ αυτό λέω μήπως είναι κάποιο πιο παράξενο πόβλημα..

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ο Δημητρης ειναι νεος σχετικα στο φορουμ και δεν εχουμε πανω κατα γνωση τι διατροφη ακολουθει .οι περισσοτεροι πριν ενημερωθουμε στην πορεια διαδικτυακα δεν ειχαμε και την καλυτερη .σε πρωτη φαση λοιπον του δινουμε στοιχεια πως πρεπει αν ειναι η διατροφη και πως μπορει αν θελει να την βελτιωσει .απο κει περα ολα ειναι πιθανα στο προβλημα του και μεσα σε αυτα και ολα οσα ανεφερες για τα οποια εμεις δεν τα ξερουμε και ισως καποια ουτε εκεινος .εγω πριν απλα απαντησα στο οτι μεχρι καποιου βαθμου ορμονικη υπολειτουργια ,μπορει ισως να βελτιωθει διατροφικα .δεν διαφωνω σαν πιθανοτητα στα αλλα !

----------

